# New To Outback



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all, been readin' the forums for a couple of months. Wanted to say hello to every one and see how many of you live in minnesota? I am taking my '05 30rls (bought new in '06) down to Mankato this weekend for a night. I won't be using any water, I already had Landeys winterize it for me. But it should still be a great time. Well anyhoo, now that you know I'm here I look forward to getting to know all you. Thanks for all I've learned and will learn. I am still working on getting some pictures uploaded and my profile completed. Thanks again.

Jeff (outbackj)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, outbackj, glad you finally registered.

Hang around.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome









You will love being an Outbacker member. These people are wonderful. Hope to get my family up to Minnesota this year or next. Only been there once and it was beautiful. Lots of lakes and trees.

Take care!
Tony


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Jeff









Welcome to the site and enjoy that new rig of yours. Nobody bites around here so feel free to speak often.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeff

Welcome to Outbackers! We are new too and already I have chatted with some very insightful and helpful folks. We just bought an outback too so I appreciate the newness of it all. We live in Ontario, however I have many relations living in Minnesota, a fine state.

Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome outbackj,

Glad you found us. Enjoy that new camper.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to the friendliest place on the 'net.









Happy camping.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers Outbackj


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

[quote name='mswalt' date='Jan 11 2007, 05:18 PM' post='178326
Hey, outbackj, glad you finally registered.

Hang around.

Welcome.

Mark
[/quote]

What part of Texas you live in? We go down there a couple of times a year. We have friends in Souh Lake.

Jeff


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Outbackj. This is the place to exchange ideas on your Outback as well as lots of other camping related topics. I have learned a tremendous amount here.
John


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

RizFam said:


> to Outbackers Outbackj


Thank you all for being so kind


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi outbackj
















to Outbackers!

Glad you decided to join in and stay awhile,
Post often and have a nice trip,
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We have relatives in stillwater and hope to be traveling to minn this summer ill let u know. Welcome


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey were coming out for the month of Feb. We are staying in Monterey. How far is hat from you guys


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome outbackj. Glad to get to know you. We also own a 30 rls and love it! If you have questions send them our way.









Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, it's about time you piped up.







Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You already know - you're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome, from one newbie to another. I too found this site to be an invaluable tool. Good luck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcom outbackj to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 30RLS

Don


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Howdy Jeff,

I too live in MN (soon as I can convince DW to leave, Im outta here) but for now I live in Elk River. Where 'bouts you from?

Alan


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Welcom outbackj to the Outback Family
> Congrats on the 30RLS
> 
> Don


Hello to everyone......I have been reading for a couple of weeks ,but just joined a few days ago. Dh and I are looking to buy an Outback 23KRS. This seems to be a fun group of people and I like that the forum is " Family Friendly"..........Does anyone know when the new year models come out? Right now we are looking to buy an 2006 or 07 in Febuary or March. We have done lots of research and know that this is what we want. Just DH,myself & Pebbles( our little Chihuahua) we do have grown kids & grandkids that will camp with us sometimes.........they mostly have their own campers or tents. We are very excited to our Outback Roo .

Oh and Congrats on the new camper.

Luckylynn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to THE Best site! These people here are wonderful and full of great ideas. 
Glad to have you join us.
Chabbie


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Welcome to THE Best site! These people here are wonderful and full of great ideas.
> Glad to have you join us.
> Chabbie


I coudln't agree more--you found the best family on the internet. Welcome!!!! We are in MT--just a couple of states over--bought ours in ND. Where did you find your OB?









brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you joined us!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the family

Darlene


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

WELCOME Outbackj, to the Outbackers's family.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...

Gary


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> Welcom outbackj to the Outback Family
> Congrats on the 30RLS
> 
> Don


Hello to everyone......I have been reading for a couple of weeks ,but just joined a few days ago. Dh and I are looking to buy an Outback 23KRS. This seems to be a fun group of people and I like that the forum is " Family Friendly"..........Does anyone know when the new year models come out? Right now we are looking to buy an 2006 or 07 in Febuary or March. We have done lots of research and know that this is what we want. Just DH,myself & Pebbles( our little Chihuahua) we do have grown kids & grandkids that will camp with us sometimes.........they mostly have their own campers or tents. We are very excited to our Outback Roo .

Oh and Congrats on the new camper.

Luckylynn
[/quote]
I think the new ones are out now... Welcome to the site. If you want more info on this start a new topic about it. You will get lots of input.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

The 07 are out


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

outbackj said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey were coming out for the month of Feb. We are staying in Monterey. How far is hat from you guys
[/quote]

Just a few Hours! In feb we will be in Santa cruz so we could be real close come by the KOA i'll buy the beer. We will be there over presidents day weekend I am serious come on by.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> Just a few Hours! In feb we will be in Santa cruz so we could be ral close come by the KOA i'll buy the beer. We will be there over presidents day weekend I am serious come on by.
> 
> Jeff


We're always looking for guys like you at the PNW Rally....


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just a few Hours! In feb we will be in Santa cruz so we could be ral close come by the KOA i'll buy the beer. We will be there over presidents day weekend I am serious come on by.
> 
> Jeff


We're always looking for guys like you at the PNW Rally....















[/quote]

If I could just get the rally a little closer..... I will always buy as long as you can stay up late and drink.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> If I could just get the rally a little closer..... I will always buy as long as you can stay up late and drink.


I've got 2 out of 3 covered....getting the Rally closer isn't in the cards.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you got it. Let me know what site and I will be there.

JM


----------

